# Ariens Zoom 60 ZTR Mower



## Washington95 (Jun 18, 2010)

Any comments/experience with Ariens Zero Turn Mowers?
This one has 26 hp Kawasaki engine, 60 inch cut.  Looks tough.  Heavy, weighs about 840 lbs, heavy deck.  About $5000 at Home Depot.


----------



## Washington95 (Jun 18, 2010)

First post; not sure it's in right place.


----------

